# The Epic of GBATemp, Book I



## Deleted User (Dec 1, 2017)

So, there was something along these lines on another forum, so me, being the copycat that I am, wanted to do something like it here.  Essentially, we have to create a story.  Each member is allowed to continue the story with a sentence or two.  It's not too different from stuff that was done here before, just without the one-word limit.

I name this story _The Epic of GBATemp, Book I_.  Here, let me start it off:

*The Story So Far
NOTE:  Some posts or aspects of the story had to be edited, in order to make it slightly more coherent.  Also, typing out several pages in a thread at a time is pain.  This, like, took me half an hour.*


Spoiler



*Violent and Suicidal Beginnings*
In the end, there was nothing.  Then, there was lasagna everywhere.  Nothing but lasagna.  With such an abundance of lasagna, it was only a logical conclusion that eventually, everything wouldwait, what am I rambling about?  Anyways, here's the beginning of my story: it was the best of times, it was the worst of timesDinohScene is amazing, something that BORTZ can confirmcrash, like the Video Game Crash of 1983.  It was only a matter of time before the lasagna would rise up andKSGHGLIESUHGPAEHGEUHGLIHALEHGLKEJHDG

Apparently, the crash was so bad, it split the universe into 4 separate dimensions, one where it was the best of times, one where it was the worst of times, one where lasagna ruled the world, and one where Dinoh and BORTZ reigned supreme over an Intergalactic Empire.  These separate dimensions, now at war with each other, engage in a conflict where the first weapon of mass destruction was created.  It was* bad rappers*.  

The lasagna was all eaten by Dinoh and BORTZ, and the bad rappers only made mumble rap.  They caused everyone to suicide by cutting off their ears and rip their ears out, unfortunately resulting in the population of the Earth missing a nuclear warning by the government.  It also caused everyone to speak in triplets and brought an end to the best of times dimension, considering everyone was now cutting themselves.  This caused all the rap music to be replaced with Linkin Park, which caused both mass murder and mass suicide.  (Jesus, this is dark.)

The advent of Linkin Park music caused everyone to become edgy emos who murdered everyone, and the story ended.  Everyone died.  The end.

...

Except that the combination of rap music and Linkin Park created _another_ separate universe where everyone lived.  Here, people, freed from the agony of the torturous music, began to commit suicide out of happiness.  Then edgy emo zombies came and started fighting the few people who hadn't turned into edgy emos.  Then began the Great Emo War.  Both sides suffered terrible losses, particularly the emo zombies side, due to their penchant for cutting themselves.

In the end, the non-emo humans won thanks to Hitler and Poutine.  Hitler used the Poutine to eat Emos and succ popcycle sticks.  Then he held his hand high and kissed him.


*The Rise and Fall of Gabe Newell*
Afterwards, they all raided Valve headquarters in hope of Half-Life 3.  Valve wasn't feeling it.  Betrayed, the people of the world decided to hide laxatives in one of Gabe's sandwiches.  Unfortunately, this allowed Gabe to ascend to Godhood.  With his newfound God powers, Gabe decided to crush EA.  And the world cheered.  Then he decided to bring hat updates to all video games in the world.  And then the world stopped cheering.  Then Battlefront 3 was released, the original one, not the one probably getting made by EA right now, in addition to Portal 3.  The world rejoiced once again, until rileysrjay's mom joined Valve, and censored every inappropriate word in Valve games.  Thankfully, that was all for nought, because B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N released a mod that put every inappropraite word back in the game(s).  

Then the monsters came out.  GROOOUUNDEEERS.  Then they ate Gabe.whos gabe?  sorry i havent read all the storyHaving not read the story created another split in the universe, creating two parallel dimensions that featured no important differences other than the fact that a few people ceased to exist.  Then, a mad scientist decided to merge the two dimensions, but he fucked up the experiment and created 69 dimensions, all with a different ending to _Wayne's World_.  This experiment also gave birth to 53 other alternate earths, which make up the DC Multiverse that The Flash came from.  Then, an explosion happened and only the original universe and planet remained, while everything else became universal debris.  Not only did the extra universes explode, but so did the extra dimensions.  rileysrjay/The Flash managed to escape the original universe on a strange planet, where he met Tempbot.


*The Age of Furries, and the Great Furry Wars*
Tempbot said that the Earth is flat and then immediately exploded, which caused all other robots to go crazy.  Because of this, they decided to declare war on the flat Earth, which they lost immediately, because the Earth isn't flat.  After discovering this, the robots tried to make peace with the humans of Earth, who accepted their request for world peace.  

The robots and humans lived in peace, until the furries tried to infiltrate the community.  A few got in, but the rest didn't.  The furries eventually take over the community, which causes there to be only a few non-furries left.  They fight to get their world back, and lose.  They are cast away into a newly found alternate universe by the furries, which has no other life.  They have to start a brand new civilization, when skiddos take over the world.  However, this happens in a separate universe, as the one the furries found has humans as its only form of life.

Furries take control of all universes/dimensions, afterwards proceeding to enslave all humans remaining, until one of the final humans decides to yiff, converting him to the furry fandom.  Discouraged at losing one of their comrades, the rest of the humans decide to fight back, and lose, enslaving all humans to a worse destiny: yiff-slaves.  The humans, seeing how horrible their fate is, hire some rogue furries and fight back against their furry oppressors, but they lose as well, leaving only "real" furries in charge of humanity's fate.don't even try drenal, only furries can win

The humans and rogue furries are now submitted to eternal oppression, and they live like that for years until furries decide to kill all humans, bored of their yiff-slaves.  However, the rogue furries silently slip back into society and plan an uprising, but the "real" furries already knew their plan, so they tricked them, resulting in ALL rogue furries getting killed.  No furries ever went rogue again until one day, when someone learns of the rogue furry uprising of the past and becomes a rogue furry himself.  Then humanity killed all furries, condemned them in the name of Satan, and made sure that furries would never exist again, which is true, considering Noctosphere died too.


*The Resurgence of the Human Race*
However, some furries survived, and they tried to live a normal life without being detected by humanity.  But, since all furries have a short lifetime, they all died when GhostLatte brought B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N into his dungeon.  GhostLatte died too, and there is no way to revive him, except for the couple of revives left in his white van.  (B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N snuck out and was traumatized for the rest of his days.)

As this was going on, scientists developed a serum that made furries live as long as humans, which is useless, since they all already died, and the world supply of revives (aka GhostLatte's van and various dungeons around the world) were destroyed in a fire.  The humans decided to use this serum for their own purposes, and extended their own lives by twice as much.  However, there was a bug in the serum, and half the population died in the process.  Then the dead were revived due to something in the serum, coming back as furries, but the thing that was in the serum lasted for a small time, and they died again, and the corpses can't be revived again by anything.  However, a scientist found a way to keep one alive, and he used it for research.


*Dimensional Chaos, and the Return of the Furries*
Suddenly, a wormhole opened with a furry army from the past led by TempBot.  As a result, EthanAddict dreamed that he got out his minigun and killed every furry and TempBot alive on any dimension on any universe on any anything.  What happened in reality is that both humans and furries suffered great casualties.  However, killing the remaining furries opened a wormhole and an even bigger furry army led by Tempbot came out, killing EthanAddict and anyone else that stood in their way.  The arrival of the furries caused the universe to split.  

During all the confusion and chaos, a lone Litten named drenal quietly took over the new universes and tried to unite them as one.  This backfired and created even more universes inhabited by VinsClones.  The VinsClones tried to make peace with the furries, but ultimately failed.  This created three warring factions, all of which decided to destroy every universe and dimension except the original one where humans inhabited them, and, to prevent further chaos, destroyed every universe/dimension machine and everything related to them.

However, EthanAddict (back from the dead apparently) forgot to destroy the time machines, so a human went back in time and stole a dimension machine, bringing it to the present, which caused a bunch of alternate dimensions to surface, including a number of rather disturbing and unusual ones, such as the high school alternate dimension and the gender-bent alternate dimension.  This prompted the human population toEnd chapter 1 of the Epic of GBATemp.  In order to read Chapter 2, please pay the microtransaction of $4.95!  Pays $5.  

*Chapter 2 (Apparently) and the De-Existence of EA*
Suddenly, it is revealed that EA, which still existed in the dimensions where Gabe didn't destroy it, was behind the dimensional splits all along.  After hearing of this, the ruler of the universes decides to destroy the current universe(s) and make a new one where EA doesn't exist.  The people rejoice for a moment, until they realize that, inexplicably, all video games in the universe are region locked.  The humans complain.  The furries revolt.  The VinsClones start smashing Switch cartridges, which are also the taste of vegetables in this universe.

After seeing this, the ruler of the universe decides to make a universe with EA, but without microtransactions.  People were generally pleased with this until everyone suddenly realized they couldn't pee.  This birthed a new generation of humans that didn't have to pee.

*I Can't Pee, and this is now a Spider-Man Thread*






Go away, this is a meme-free thread!





Just go to the Spider-Man thread instead






_ahem_ Anyways, these new pee-free humans achieved great things, such as ridding the world of trolls who want to start Spider-Man threads (drenal glares at Noctosphere, who reacts with a ).


----------



## drenal (Dec 1, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> So, there was something along these lines on another forum, so me, being the copycat that I am, wanted to do something like it here.  Essentially, we have to create a story.  Each member is allowed to continue the story with a sentence or two.  It's not too different from stuff that was done here before, just without the one-word limit.
> 
> I name this story _The Epic of GBATemp, Book I_.  Here, let me start it off:
> 
> ...


Lasagna everywhere. Nothing but lasagna.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 1, 2017)

drenal said:


> Lasagna everywhere. Nothing but lasagna.


With such an abundance of lasagna, it was only a logical conclusion that eventually, everything would...


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 1, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> With such an abundance of lasagna, it was only a logical conclusion that eventually, everything would...


Wait, what am I rambling about? Anyways, here's the beginning of my story: It was the best of times, it was the worst of times...


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 1, 2017)

@DinohScene is amazing, that is something @BORTZ can confirm.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 1, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> With such an abundance of lasagna, it was only a logical conclusion that eventually, everything would...


crash... like the video game crash of 1983... it was only a matter of time before the lasagna rise up and


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 1, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Wait, what am I rambling about? Anyways, here's the beginning of my story: It was the best of times, it was the worst of times...





DinohScene said:


> @DinohScene is amazing, that is something @BORTZ can confirm.





Noctosphere said:


> crash... like the video game crash of 1983... it was only a matter of time before the lasagna rise up and


Apparently, the crash was so bad, it split the universe into 4 separate dimensions, one where it was the best of times, one where it was the worst of times, one where lasagna ruled the world, and one where Dinoh and BORTZ reigned supreme over an Intergalactic Empire.  These separate dimensions, now at war with each other, engaged in a conflict, where...


----------



## drenal (Dec 1, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Wait, what am I rambling about? Anyways, here's the beginning of my story: It was the best of times, it was the worst of times...





B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Apparently, the crash was so bad, it split the universe into 4 separate dimensions, one where it was the best of times, one where it was the worst of times, one where lasagna ruled the world, and one where Dinoh and BORTZ reigned supreme over an Intergalactic Empire.  These separate dimensions, now at war with each other, engaged in a conflict, where...


the first weapon of mass destruction was created. It was...


----------



## APartOfMe (Dec 1, 2017)

drenal said:


> the first weapon of mass destruction was created. It was...


bad rappers


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 1, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Apparently, the crash was so bad, it split the universe into 4 separate dimensions, one where it was the best of times, one where it was the worst of times, one where lasagna ruled the world, and one where Dinoh and BORTZ reigned supreme over an Intergalactic Empire.  These separate dimensions, now at war with each other, engaged in a conflict, where...


lasagna ended ate by @DinohScene and @BORTZ .


epickid37 said:


> bad rappers


and


----------



## drenal (Dec 1, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> bad rappers


The first weapon of mass destruction was a bunch of bad rappers that only made mumble rap. They caused everyone to...


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 1, 2017)

drenal said:


> The first weapon of mass destruction was a bunch of bad rappers that only made mumble rap. They caused everyone to...


suicide by cutting of their ears


----------



## APartOfMe (Dec 1, 2017)

drenal said:


> The first weapon of mass destruction was a bunch of bad rappers that only made mumble rap. They caused everyone to...


rip out their ears and miss the government telling them a nuclear war was coming, this caused everyone to


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 1, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> rip out their ears and miss the government telling them a nuclear war was coming, this caused everyone to


suicide


----------



## APartOfMe (Dec 1, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> suicide


with no humans except the rappers left in the world...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> ...and speak in triplets.  This brought an end to the best of times dimension, considering everyone was now cutting themselves.  This caused all the rap music to be replaced with Linkin Park, which caused...


mass murder


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 1, 2017)

drenal said:


> The first weapon of mass destruction was a bunch of bad rappers that only made mumble rap. They caused everyone to...





Noctosphere said:


> suicide by cutting of their ears


...and speak in triplets.  This brought an end to the best of times dimension, considering everyone was now cutting themselves.  This caused all the rap music to be replaced with Linkin Park, which caused...


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 1, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> ...and speak in triplets.  This brought an end to the best of times dimension, considering everyone was now cutting themselves.  This caused all the rap music to be replaced with Linkin Park, which caused...


even more suicide


----------



## drenal (Dec 1, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> ...and speak in triplets.  This brought an end to the best of times dimension, considering everyone was now cutting themselves.  This caused all the rap music to be replaced with Linkin Park, which caused...


Everyone to become edgy emos who...


----------



## APartOfMe (Dec 1, 2017)

drenal said:


> Everyone to become edgy emos who...


murdered everyone. the end


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 1, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> murdered everyone. the end


and...


----------



## APartOfMe (Dec 1, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> and...


the story ended


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 1, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> the story ended


Except that the combination of rap music and Linkin Park created a separate universe where everyone lived.  Here, people, freed from the agony of the torturous music, began to...


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 1, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Except that the combination of rap music and Linkin Park created a separate universe where everyone lived.  Here, people, freed from the agony of the torturous music, began to...


suicide of hapiness


----------



## drenal (Dec 1, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> and...


And then edgy emo zombies came and started fighting the few people who haven't turned into edgy emos. Then...


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 1, 2017)

drenal said:


> And then edgy emo zombies came and started fighting the few people who haven't turned into edgy emos. Then...


...began the Great Emo War.  Both sides suffered terrible losses, particularly the emo zombie side due to their penchant for cutting themselves.  In the end...


----------



## drenal (Dec 1, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> ...began the Great Emo War.  Both sides suffered terrible losses, particularly the emo zombie side due to their penchant for cutting themselves.  In the end...


The non-emo humans won thanks to...


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 1, 2017)

drenal said:


> The non-emo humans won thanks to...


hitler and poutine


----------



## drenal (Dec 1, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> hitler and poutine


Hitler used the poutine to...


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 1, 2017)

drenal said:


> Hitler used the poutine to...


eat emo and succ...


----------



## Lukerz (Dec 1, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> eat emo and succ...


Popcycle sticks. Then he held his hand high and


----------



## Enryx25 (Dec 1, 2017)

Lukerz said:


> Popcycle sticks. Then he held his hand high and


kissed him


----------



## dAVID_ (Dec 1, 2017)

Enryx25 said:


> kissed him


Then they all raided Valve headquarters in hope of Half-Life 3.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 1, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> Then they all raided Valve headquarters in hope of Half-Life 3.


Valve didn't feel like it.  Betrayed, the people of the world decided to...


----------



## dAVID_ (Dec 1, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Valve didn't feel like it.  Betrayed, the people of the world decided to...



Hide laxants in one of Gabe's sandwiches


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 1, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> Hide laxants in one of Gabe's sandwiches


Unfortunately, this allowed Gabe to ascend to Godhood.  With his newfound God powers, Gabe decided to crush EA.  And the world cheered.

Then he decided to bring hat updates to all video games in the world.  And then the world stopped cheering.


----------



## dAVID_ (Dec 1, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Unfortunately, this allowed Gabe to ascend to Godhood.  With his newfound God powers, Gabe decided to crush EA.  And the world cheered.
> 
> Then he decided to bring hat updates to all video games in the world.  And then the world stopped cheering.



Then Battlefront 3 was released.


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 1, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> Then Battlefront 3 was released.


Not only was battlefront 3 (original one that got cancelled, not one that EA is probably working on right now) released, but portal 3 was also released. The world rejoiced once again, until...


----------



## dAVID_ (Dec 1, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Not only was battlefront 3 (original one that got cancelled, not one that EA is probably working on right now) released, but portal 3 was also released. The world rejoiced once again, until...



Your mom joined valve, and censored every innapropiate word in valve games


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 2, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> Your mom joined valve, and censored every innapropiate word in valve games


But that was all for nought, because I released a mod that put every inappropriate word back in the game(s).


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 4, 2017)

and then, the monsters came out
GROOOUUNDEEERS


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 4, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> and then, the monsters came out
> GROOOUUNDEEERS


And then they ate Gabe.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 4, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> And then they ate Gabe.


whos gabe?
sorry i havent read all the story


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 4, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> whos gabe?
> sorry i havent read all the story


Having not read the story created another split in the universe, creating two parallel dimensions that featured no important differences other than the fact that a few people ceased to exist.


----------



## drenal (Dec 4, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Having not read the story created another split in the universe, creating two parallel dimensions that featured no important differences other than the fact that a few people ceased to exist.


And then a mad scientist decided to merge the two dimensions.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 4, 2017)

drenal said:


> And then a mad scientist decided to merge the two dimensions.


But he fucked the experiment up and created 69 dimensions, all with a different ending to _Wayne's World_.


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 4, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> But he fucked the experiment up and created 69 dimensions, all with a different ending to _Wayne's World_.


This experiment also gave birth to 53 other alternate earths, which make up the dc multiverse that I (the flash) came from...


----------



## EthanAddict (Dec 4, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> This experiment also gave birth to 53 other alternate earths, which make up the dc multiverse that I (the flash) came from...



and then an explosion happened and only the original universe and planet remained, while everything else became universal debris


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 4, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> and then an explosion happened and only the original universe and planet remained, while everything else became universal debris


Not only did the extra universes explode, but so did the extra dimensions. I managed to escape to the original universe on a strange planet, where I met tempbot. He...


----------



## drenal (Dec 4, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Not only did the extra universes explode, but so did the extra dimensions. I managed to escape to the original universe on a strange planet, where I met tempbot. He...


He said that the Earth is flat and then immediately exploded, which...


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 4, 2017)

drenal said:


> He said that the Earth is flat and then immediately exploded, which...


Caused all the other robots to go crazy. Because of this, they decided to declare war on the flat Earth, which...


----------



## drenal (Dec 4, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Caused all the other robots to go crazy. Because of this, they decided to declare war on the flat Earth, which...


They lost immediately because the earth isn't flat.


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 4, 2017)

drenal said:


> They lost immediately because the earth isn't flat.


After discovering that the earth wasn't flat, the bots tried to make peace with the humans of earth, who...


----------



## drenal (Dec 4, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> After discovering that the earth wasn't flat, the bots tried to make peace with the humans of earth, who...


accepted their request for world peace. Then...


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 4, 2017)

drenal said:


> accepted their request for world peace. Then...


The robots and humans lived in peace, until the furries...


----------



## drenal (Dec 4, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> The robots and humans lived in peace, until the furries...


until the furries tried to infiltrate the community. a few got in, but the rest didn't.


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 4, 2017)

drenal said:


> until the furries tried to infiltrate the community. a few got in, but the rest didn't.


The furries eventually take over the community, which causes...


----------



## drenal (Dec 4, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> The furries eventually take over the community, which causes...


which causes there to be only a few non-furries left. they fight to get their world back, and...


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 4, 2017)

drenal said:


> which causes there to be only a few non-furries left. they fight to get their world back, and...


Lose. They are cast away into a newly found alternate universe by the furries, which...


----------



## drenal (Dec 4, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Lose. They are cast away into a newly found alternate universe by the furries, which...


has no other life. They have to start a brand new civilization, when...


----------



## Seriel (Dec 4, 2017)

drenal said:


> has no other life. They have to start a brand new civilization, when...


skiddos take over the world.


----------



## drenal (Dec 4, 2017)

Seriel said:


> skiddos take over the world.


however, this happens in a separate universe, as the one the furries found has humans as its only form of life.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 4, 2017)

drenal said:


> however, this happens in a separate universe, as the one the furries found has humans as its only form of life.


furries take control of all world of all dimensions/universes


----------



## drenal (Dec 4, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> furries take control of all world of all dimensions/universes


after the furries take control of all dimensions/universes, they enslave all humans remaining, until one human decides to...


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 4, 2017)

drenal said:


> after the furries take control of all dimensions/universes, they enslave all humans remaining, until one human decides to...


yiff, converting himself into furry fandom


----------



## drenal (Dec 4, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> yiff, converting himself into furry fandom


discouraged at losing one of their comrades, the rest of the humans decide to fight back, and...


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 4, 2017)

drenal said:


> discouraged at losing one of their comrades, the rest of the humans decide to fight back, and...


the furries won, enslaving all human to a worst destiny
yiff-slaves


----------



## drenal (Dec 4, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> the furries won, enslaving all human to a worst destiny
> yiff-slaves


the humans, seeing how horrible their fate is, hire some rogue furries and fight back against their furry oppressors


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 4, 2017)

drenal said:


> the humans, seeing how horrible their fate is, hire some rogue furries and fight back against their furry oppressors


but they got defeated too, leaving only real furries in charge of humanity's fate

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

dont even try @drenal 
only furries can win


----------



## drenal (Dec 4, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> but they got defeated too, leaving only real furries in charge of humanity's fate
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


the humans and rogue furries are now submitted to eternal oppression, and they live like that for years until...


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 4, 2017)

drenal said:


> the humans and rogue furries are now submitted to eternal oppression, and they live like that for years until...


furries decide to kill all humans, because they got bored by their yiff-slaves


----------



## drenal (Dec 4, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> furries decide to kill all humans, because they got bored by their yiff-slaves


however, the rogue furries silently slip back into society and plan an uprising


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 4, 2017)

drenal said:


> however, the rogue furries silently slip back into society and plan an uprising


but the real furries already knew all their plan, so they tricked them, resulting of ALL rogue furries to get killed
from now on, no furries became rogue ever again


----------



## Seriel (Dec 5, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> but the real furries already knew all their plan, so they tricked them, resulting of ALL rogue furries to get killed
> from now on, no furries became rogue ever again


until one day, when...


----------



## drenal (Dec 5, 2017)

Seriel said:


> until one day, when...


when someone learns about the rogue furry uprising of the past and becomes a rogue furry too


----------



## EthanAddict (Dec 5, 2017)

drenal said:


> when someone learns about the rogue furry uprising of the past and becomes a rogue furry too


Then humanity killed all furries, condemned them in the name of Satan, and made sure that such thing as furries will never ever exist again, which is true, considering Noctosphere died too


----------



## drenal (Dec 5, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> Then humanity killed all furries, condemned them in the name of Satan, and made sure that such thing as furries will never ever exist again, which is true, considering Noctosphere died too


However, some furries survived, and they tried to live a normal life without being detected by humanity.


----------



## EthanAddict (Dec 5, 2017)

drenal said:


> However, some furries survived, and they tried to live a normal life without being detected by humanity.



But furries have a short lifetime and died


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 5, 2017)

when GhostLatte brought B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N into his dungeon.


----------



## EthanAddict (Dec 5, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> when GhostLatte brought B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N into his dungeon.


Ghostlatte died too, and no way is to be found to revive him, oh rip, his van has revives


----------



## drenal (Dec 5, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> But furries have a short lifetime and died


However, they made a serum that lets them live longer, and they live as long as humans do


----------



## EthanAddict (Dec 5, 2017)

drenal said:


> However, they made a serum that lets them live longer, and they live as long as humans do



But it is useless, since they already died, and the world supply of revives was destroyed by a fire in the factories


----------



## drenal (Dec 5, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> But it is useless, since they already died, and the world supply of revives was destroyed by a fire in the factories


The humans used this serum for their own and now they live twice as long


----------



## EthanAddict (Dec 5, 2017)

drenal said:


> The humans used this serum for their own and now they live twice as long



But there was a bug in the serum, and half the population died in the proccess


----------



## drenal (Dec 5, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> But there was a bug in the serum, and half the population died in the proccess


And then the dead were revived due to something in the serum, and they came back as furries


----------



## EthanAddict (Dec 5, 2017)

drenal said:


> And then the dead were revived due to something in the serum, and they came back as furries



But the thing that was in the serum lasted for a small time, and they died again, and the corpses can't be revived again by anything


----------



## drenal (Dec 5, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> But the thing that was in the serum lasted for a small time, and they died again, and the corpses can't be revived again by anything


However, a scientist found a way to keep one alive, and he used it for research


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 5, 2017)

drenal said:


> However, a scientist found a way to keep one alive, and he used it for research


Suddenly, a wormhole opened with a furry army from the past led by tempbot


----------



## EthanAddict (Dec 5, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Suddenly, a wormhole opened with a furry army from the past led by tempbot



So, I got my minigun and killed every furry and tempbot alive on any dimension on any universe on any anything


----------



## drenal (Dec 5, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> So, I got my minigun and killed every furry and tempbot alive on any dimension on any universe on any anything


...is what he wished had happened. Instead, both humans and furries suffered great casualties


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 5, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> So, I got my minigun and killed every furry and tempbot alive on any dimension on any universe on any anything


However, killing all the remaining furries opened an wormhole and an even bigger furry army led by tempbot came out, which killed ethanaddict and anyone else that stood in their way


----------



## drenal (Dec 5, 2017)

drenal said:


> ...is what he wished had happened. Instead, both humans and furries suffered great casualties





rileysrjay said:


> However, killing all the remaining furries opened an wormhole and an even bigger furry army led by tempbot came out, which killed ethanaddict and anyone else that stood in their way


The arrival of the furries caused the universe to split


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 5, 2017)

drenal said:


> The arrival of the furries caused the universe to split


During all the confusion and the chaos, a lone litten named drenal quietly took over the new universes


----------



## drenal (Dec 5, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> During all the confusion and the chaos, a lone litten named drenal quietly took over the new universes


And he tried to reunite the universes into one


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 5, 2017)

drenal said:


> And he tried to reunite the universes into one


But this backfired and created even more universes inhabited by vinsclones


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 5, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> But this backfired and created even more universes inhabited by vinsclones


The VinsClones tried to make peace with the furries, but ultimately failed.  This created three warring factions, all of which decided to...


----------



## EthanAddict (Dec 5, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> The VinsClones tried to make peace with the furries, but ultimately failed.  This created three warring factions, all of which decided to...


Destroy every universe and dimension except the original ones where humans inhabited them, and to prevent further chaos, they destroyed every universe/dimension machine and everything related to them


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 5, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> Destroy every universe and dimension except the original ones where humans inhabited them, and to prevent further chaos, they destroyed every universe/dimension machine and everything related to them


However, ethanaddict forgot to destroy the time machines, so a human went back in time and stole a dimension machine and brought it to the present, which caused...


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 5, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> However, ethanaddict forgot to destroy the time machines, so a human went back in time and stole a dimension machine and brought it to the present, which caused...


A bunch of alternate dimensions, including a number of rather disturbing and unusual ones, such as the high school alternate dimension, and the gender-bent alternate dimension. This prompted the human population to...


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 5, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> A bunch of alternate dimensions, including a number of rather disturbing and unusual ones, such as the high school alternate dimension, and the gender-bent alternate dimension. This prompted the human population to...


End chapter 1 of the epic of gbatemp. In order to read chapter 2, please pay the micro transaction of $4.95!


----------



## drenal (Dec 5, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> End chapter 1 of the epic of gbatemp. In order to read chapter 2, please pay the micro transaction of $4.95!


*Pays $5*


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 5, 2017)

drenal said:


> *Pays $5*


Suddenly, it is revealed that EA was behind the dimensional splits all along.


----------



## drenal (Dec 5, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Suddenly, it is revealed that EA was behind the dimensional splits all along.


After hearing this, the ruler of the universes decides to destroy the current universes and makes a new one where EA doesn't exist.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 5, 2017)

drenal said:


> After hearing this, the ruler of the universes decides to destroy the current universes and makes a new one where EA doesn't exist.


The people rejoice for a moment, until they realize that inexplicably, all video games in this universe are region locked. The humans complain. The furries revolt. The VinsClones start smashing Switch cartridges.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 5, 2017)

but suddenly, after the releases of switch
every vegetables tasted switch cartridge


----------



## drenal (Dec 5, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> The people rejoice for a moment, until they realize that inexplicably, all video games in this universe are region locked. The humans complain. The furries revolt. The VinsClones start smashing Switch cartridges.


After seeing this, the ruler of the universe decides to make a universe with EA, but there's no microtransactions


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 5, 2017)

drenal said:


> After seeing this, the ruler of the universe decides to make a universe with EA, but there's no microtransactions


People were generally pleased until everyone suddenly realized that they couldn't pee.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 5, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> People were generally pleased until everyone suddenly realized that they couldn't pee.


----------



## drenal (Dec 5, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> People were generally pleased until everyone suddenly realized that they couldn't pee.


This birthed a new generation of humans that didn't have to pee


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 5, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


>


Go away, this is a meme free thread!


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 5, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Go away, this is a meme free thread!


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 5, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


>


Just go to the spider Man thread instead


drenal said:


> This birthed a new generation of humans that didn't have to pee


These new pee free humans achieved great things, such as...


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 5, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Just go to the spider Man thread instead
> 
> These new pee free humans achieved great things, such as...


----------



## drenal (Dec 5, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Just go to the spider Man thread instead
> 
> These new pee free humans achieved great things, such as...


Such as ridding the world of trolls who wanted to start Spiderman threads *glances at noctosphere*


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 5, 2017)

drenal said:


> Such as ridding the world of trolls who wanted to start Spiderman threads *glances at noctosphere*


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 5, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


>


Here, Have fun:
https://gbatemp.net/threads/edit-now-a-spider-man-thread.324816/


drenal said:


> Such as ridding the world of trolls who wanted to start Spiderman threads *glances at noctosphere*


This new noctosphere and troll free world became extremely advanced, and invented the first ever...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Also @B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N could you update the op with the story so far?


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 5, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Here, Have fun:
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/edit-now-a-spider-man-thread.324816/
> 
> This new noctosphere and troll free world became extremely advanced, and invented the first ever...
> ...


I'll do it when I get home. Might even make a new thread for Book II, while I'm at it.


----------



## drenal (Dec 5, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Here, Have fun:
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/edit-now-a-spider-man-thread.324816/
> 
> This new noctosphere and troll free world became extremely advanced, and invented the first ever...
> ...


They created the first ever lightsaber. With it they...


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 5, 2017)

drenal said:


> They created the first ever lightsaber. With it they...


cutted off dick from all male human
leaving only furries with dick, and thus, only furries can be given birth


----------



## drenal (Dec 5, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> cutted off dick from all male human
> leaving only furries with dick, and thus, only furries can be given birth


The humans would never do this to their own kind, that would be crazy!


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 5, 2017)

drenal said:


> The humans would never do this to their own kind, that would be crazy!


Alas, the cutting off of the dicks of humans was only a dream of a crazy furry, and was forgotten very quickly. The humans actually used the lightsabers to...


----------



## drenal (Dec 5, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Alas, the cutting off of the dicks of humans was only a dream of a crazy furry, and was forgotten very quickly. The humans actually used the lightsabers to...


They used the lightsabers to take over the planets of their solar system


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 5, 2017)

drenal said:


> They used the lightsabers to take over the planets of their solar system


and cut off dick of all male humans


----------



## drenal (Dec 5, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> and cut off dick of all male humans


Again, this is just a crazy dream. What really happened was that...


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 5, 2017)

drenal said:


> Again, this is just a crazy dream. What really happened was that...


The humans used the lightsabers to take control of the universes inhabited by furries


----------



## drenal (Dec 5, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> The humans used the lightsabers to take control of the universes inhabited by furries


and the humans got revenge on the furries for the past and enslaved them


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 5, 2017)

for finally cut off all male human's dick


----------



## drenal (Dec 5, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> for finally cut off all male human's dick


One of the enslaved furries keeps having a crazy dream, but it won't really happen


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 5, 2017)

drenal said:


> One of the enslaved furries keeps having a crazy dream, but it won't really happen


Meanwhile, an alliance of pokemon filled with litten, skiddos and Pikachu's is formed to take over the universe.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 5, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Meanwhile, an alliance of pokemon filled with litten, skiddos and Pikachu's is formed to take over the universe.


They all died at the hands of Dunsparce.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 5, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> They all died at the hands of Dunsparce.


who died by the hand of magikarp


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 5, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> They all died at the hands of Dunsparce.


Dunsparce is declared king of the pokemon, until Rusty's legendary bidoof shows up and takes back the throne.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 5, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Dunsparce is declared king of the pokemon, until Rusty's legendary bidoof shows up and takes back the throne.


bidoof was a shiny pokemon


----------



## drenal (Dec 5, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> bidoof was a shiny pokemon


An army of humans show up at bidoof's throne and they had lightsabers, and they defeated bidoof


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 5, 2017)

drenal said:


> An army of humans show up at bidoof's throne and they had lightsabers, and they defeated bidoof


but then, pokefurries appeared


----------



## drenal (Dec 5, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> but then, pokefurries appeared


The humans captured them and enslaved them too


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 5, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> but then, pokefurries appeared


----------



## drenal (Dec 5, 2017)

The world was like this for years, with the furries/pokefurries under the control of the humans


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 5, 2017)

drenal said:


> The world was like this for years, with the furries/pokefurries under the control of the humans


but in all other universe, furries or pokefurries are ruling everything


----------



## drenal (Dec 5, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> but in all other universe, furries or pokefurries are ruling everything


However, this is not the case as there is only one universe in existence right now


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 5, 2017)

drenal said:


> However, this is not the case as there is only one universe in existence right now


which splitted into 50 other universes, where furries control everything


----------



## drenal (Dec 5, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> which splitted into 50 other universes, where furries control everything


The ruler of the universe destroyed all of those other universes, leaving only the one universe where the humans control the furries


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 5, 2017)

drenal said:


> The ruler of the universe destroyed all of those other universes, leaving only the one universe where the humans control the furries


 but the truth was hidden to everyone
actually, a group of furries were mind controlling the human's leader


----------



## drenal (Dec 5, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> but the truth was hidden to everyone
> actually, a group of furries were mind controlling the human's leader


The group of furries mind controlling the humans must have been sadist because they're enslaving their own kind


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 5, 2017)

drenal said:


> The group of furries mind controlling the humans must have been sadist because they're enslaving their own kind


yes they were, they do were saddist
bujt all furries are, so this didnt bother low ranked furry


----------



## drenal (Dec 5, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> yes they were, they do were saddist
> bujt all furries are, so this didnt bother low ranked furry


Suddenly, a group of humans wanders upon this group of furries and captures them too


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 5, 2017)

drenal said:


> Suddenly, a group of humans wanders upon this group of furries and captures them too


sadly for them, pokeballs dont work on furries, so they failed and got killed by those they tried to capture


----------



## drenal (Dec 5, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> sadly for them, pokeballs dont work on furries, so they failed and got killed by those they tried to capture


With the group of furries gone, the humans are able to think freely again


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 6, 2017)

drenal said:


> With the group of furries gone, the humans are able to think freely again


i said that the group of human got killed by the furries


----------



## drenal (Dec 6, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> i said that the group of human got killed by the furries


oh
Now that the group of humans is gone, the furries continue to control the human leader


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 6, 2017)

May I break the story for a moment here?

The first 6 pages of the Epic of GBATemp are now in the OP.  I'll do the rest later.


----------



## drenal (Dec 6, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> May I break the story for a moment here?
> 
> The first 6 pages of the Epic of GBATemp are now in the OP.  I'll do the rest later.


k

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



drenal said:


> k


this is gonna be a better epic than The Odyssey

let's get back into the story now

The group of furries mind-controlling the humans got stronger and stronger until...


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 6, 2017)

10/10 on the epic of gbatemp so far in the updated op, best story I've ever read.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



drenal said:


> The group of furries mind-controlling the humans got stronger and stronger until...


Their heads exploded from using mind control so much. With all the furries dead, only three factions remained: the humans, vinsclones and the pokemon.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 6, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> 10/10 on the epic of gbatemp so far in the updated op, best story I've ever read.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


POKEFURRIES*


----------



## drenal (Dec 6, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> 10/10 on the epic of gbatemp so far in the updated op, best story I've ever read.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


The three factions lived in peace because no one tried to take over the others, but...


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 6, 2017)

drenal said:


> The three factions lived in peace because no one tried to take over the others, but...


A strange fourth faction made up of weebs was on the rise, and enslaved the other factions...


----------



## drenal (Dec 6, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> A strange fourth faction made up of weebs was on the rise, and enslaved the other factions...


They stole the technology for the lightsabers, and with their version of the lightsaber they enslaved the other factions easier


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 6, 2017)

drenal said:


> They stole the technology for the lightsabers, and with their version of the lightsaber they enslaved the other factions easier


With all the other factions enslaved, the weebs forced them to...


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 6, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> With all the other factions enslaved, the weebs forced them to...


yiff


----------



## drenal (Dec 6, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> yiff


The non-furries and Pokemon refused this


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 6, 2017)

drenal said:


> The non-furries and Pokemon refused this


 but since they were slave, they had no choice but to do it


----------



## drenal (Dec 6, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> but since they were slave, they had no choice but to do it


The non-furries and Pokemon tried to find a way to trick their weeb oppressors into thinking they were


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 6, 2017)

but the truth is that weeb were actually all catboy and catgirl, whihc is a form of furryness


----------



## drenal (Dec 6, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> but the truth is that weeb were actually all catboy and catgirl, whihc is a form of furryness


while all the catboys and catgirls and furries were doing whatever it is they do, the non-furries and pokemon sneaked away and started a new colony far away from the furries


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 6, 2017)

drenal said:


> while all the catboys and catgirls and furries were doing whatever it is they do, the non-furries and pokemon sneaked away and started a new colony far away from the furries


The humans and pokemon soon came up with a secret plot to obliterate the furries


----------



## drenal (Dec 6, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> The humans and pokemon soon came up with a secret plot to obliterate the furries


Their plan was...


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 6, 2017)

drenal said:


> Their plan was...


To use a special device that would prevent the making of new furries and also erase all furries from existence across all dimensions, universes, and time periods. The plan worked, and...


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 6, 2017)

IT GOT ALL HUMANS WITH IT, AND POKEMON, AND ALL CREATURES, BUT


----------



## drenal (Dec 6, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> To use a special device that would prevent the making of new furries and also erase all furries from existence across all dimensions, universes, and time periods. The plan worked, and...


All furries were eradicated, and there would never be any furries ever again


----------



## EthanAddict (Dec 6, 2017)

drenal said:


> All furries were eradicated, and there would never be any furries ever again



And so it happened, and everybody who says that furries will happen again, are liars


----------



## drenal (Dec 6, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> And so it happened, and everybody who says that furries will happen again, are liars


Noctosphere is gone too


----------



## EthanAddict (Dec 6, 2017)

drenal said:


> Noctosphere is gone too



Everything went smooth ever after. The end, or not? Suddenly a UFO appears on the Sky. Inside there is @ThoD !


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 6, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> Everything went smooth ever after. The end, or not? Suddenly a UFO appears on the Sky. Inside there is @ThoD !


who was actually @DeoNaught The Cosmonaught, and he started to kill people with


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 6, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> who was actually @DeoNaught The Cosmonaught, and he started to kill people with


Terrible music by...


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 6, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Terrible music by...


@rileysrjay , that included


----------



## drenal (Dec 6, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> @rileysrjay , that included


That included mumble rap


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 6, 2017)

drenal said:


> That included mumble rap


The humans quickly surrendered to try and spare themselves of the mumble rap, but...


----------



## drenal (Dec 6, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> The humans quickly surrendered to try and spare themselves of the mumble rap, but...


But they still had to listen


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 6, 2017)

drenal said:


> But they still had to listen


Nearly all the humans had gone insane because of the mumble rap, until...


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 6, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Nearly all the humans had gone insane because of the mumble rap, until...


@DeoNaught Saved them by hitting mute, also because of


----------



## EthanAddict (Dec 6, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> @DeoNaught Saved them by hitting mute, also because of


Stupid SWAG shits ready from God's anus tried to lead them into a gay lifestyle were exterminated and condemned


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 6, 2017)

suddenly, @Noctosphere rises from the ashes and started a new colony of furries in the shadow


----------



## TLOZmaster (Dec 6, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> suddenly, @Noctosphere rises from the ashes and started a new colony of furries in the shadow



The furries don't appreciate being woken up and bark wildly at him.


----------



## drenal (Dec 6, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> Stupid SWAG shits ready from God's anus tried to lead them into a gay lifestyle were exterminated and condemned


With all the furries gone and all the swag stuff gone, the world lived in peace


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 6, 2017)

drenal said:


> With all the furries gone and all the swag stuff gone, the world lived in peace


until... furries takes the world by surprise


----------



## drenal (Dec 6, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> until... furries takes the world by surprise


This couldn't have happened, as there is a special device active that removes all furries from the present and the future.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 6, 2017)

drenal said:


> This couldn't have happened, as there is a special device active that removes all furries from the present and the future.


but an evil threat was growing in the shadow...
to be continued


----------



## drenal (Dec 6, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> but an evil threat was growing in the shadow...
> to be continued


*Insert advertisement for book two here*


----------



## dAVID_ (Dec 7, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> and then, the monsters came out
> GROOOUUNDEEERS


shrek revived and killed the grounders. he later then released half-life 4. everybody was happy until....


----------



## drenal (Dec 7, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> shrek revived and killed the grounders. he later then released half-life 4. everybody was happy until....


stop book 1 is over now we have to wait for book 2


----------



## dAVID_ (Dec 7, 2017)

drenal said:


> stop book 1 is over now we have to wait for book 2


----------



## drenal (Dec 7, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


>


Get over it and wait


----------



## Chary (Dec 8, 2017)

10/10

The part about the lasagna made me cry 7 times. This is nonfiction, right?


----------



## drenal (Dec 8, 2017)

Chary said:


> 10/10
> 
> The part about the lasagna made me cry 7 times. This is nonfiction, right?


Probably


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 8, 2017)

Chary said:


> 10/10
> 
> The part about the lasagna made me cry 7 times. This is nonfiction, right?





drenal said:


> Probably


No, it's real ;___;


----------



## drenal (Dec 8, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> No, it's real ;___;


will part two be real though?


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 8, 2017)

drenal said:


> will part two be real though?


all of it


----------



## drenal (Dec 8, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> all of it


good, now we just need to wait for part two


----------

